#ubuntu-us-md 2011-01-18
<JonathanD> hi!
<Broam1> hey, we're here
<JonathanD> hey Broam1
<JonathanD> how goes?
<Broam1> not bad. I see I can reclaim my nick
<Broam> just working..
<JonathanD> nifty
<JonathanD> So fosscon may end up in philadelphia this year.
<JonathanD> Interested?
<Broam> yeah
<JonathanD> Broam: great :)
<Broam> yeah it's not real far from relatives
#ubuntu-us-md 2015-01-14
<ChinnoDog> :-(
<jsuter> ChinnoDog, There is typically an ubuntu-md IRC meeting on the first Monday of the month, but other than that this channel is usually dead. The in person meetings (fourth Saturday of the month) tend to be more active.
